# Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?



## theundertaker (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo verehrtes Publikum 

Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem bzw. hab das Problem auch schon |wavey:


Es geht sich um Folgendes:

Ich angle momentan auf Brassen und benutze die Montage in dieser Art und Weise: Anti-Tangle-Boom mit eingehangenem Futterkorb, Gummiperle zwischen Wirbelknoten und Anti-Tangle-Boom, Vorfach ca. 40 cm mit Brassenhaken Gr. 16 rot, Köder 4 - 5 Maden...
Gewässer: großer Baggersee
Angelruten: Feederrute 3,90 m, 2 Winkelpicker 2,70 m

Das Problem an dem See ist, wenn ich die Montage rausschmeiße und dann die Schnur durch Einleiern straffe, zieht sich über den Futterkorb und den Köder eine Krautschicht, wodurch die Maden dann nicht mehr zu sehen sind...

Ich habe letztens versucht, auf das Vorfach mit ner Ködernadel so eine Korkkugel zu ziehen und das ungefähr 5 cm vom Haken weg...bemerkt der Fisch diese Korkkugel und stört sich dran??
Wenn ich nur eine Korkkugel auffädel, dann hängt das vordere Stück 5 cm ja schwebend nach unten und wahrscheinlich an der weiteren Schnur oder? Sollte der Auftriebskörper direkt am Haken platziert werden? Stört dies wiederrum den Fisch? #c

Ich muss es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ich mit meinem kleinen Haken + Maden über der Krautschicht fische...kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben oder zu ner andere Montage raten? Auf jeden Fall muss ich Futter im Futterkorb mit nach draußen befördern.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Thomas #h


----------



## aal-andy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*

Von der Montage fische ich ähnlich wie Du. Ich gehe hin und schlitze die Korkkugeln zur Hälfte mit einem Kuttermesser (sehr schmale Klinge) ein und ziehe diese dann auch so ca. 5cm vor den Haken, ist weniger aufwendig als diese ggfs. mit Stopperknoten zu festigen und hält genauso, zusätzlich klemme ich aber noch ein Schrotblei (1gr) auf´s Vorfach, damit kann ich dann die Höhe der Montage variieren. Bin bisher gut damit gefahren, die Fische scheinen sich an der Korkkugel nicht zu stören. Die Korkkugeln gibt´s in verschiedenen Größen, mit der Mittleren treibe ich sogar 2 Dendros auf.


----------



## frogile (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*

Tipp:
Es gibt Madenimmitate die schwimmen. Ich selbst benutze Maisimmitate für Karpfenangelei.
Ich denke so 1-2 falsche maden und 3 richtige, dann müsste der Haken noch gut schwimmen.


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*

Das klingt doch schon mal gut...meine Korkkugeln (also die fürs angeln XDXD) werden einen Durchmesser von ca. 1,2 - 1,5 cm haben....

Ich danke euch schon mal...

Die Korkkugel lässt den Köder ja auftreiben...der müsste doch also dann genau über der Hauptschnur und dem Futterkorb stehen oder? Wenn ich die Korkkugel 5 cm vom Haken entfernt anbringe, dann hängt ein Stückchen Schnur wo der Köder am Haken ist, doch auch wieder nach unten....kann es da nicht zu Verhedderungen mit der Restschnur kommen? Wisst ihr was ich meine? Sonst würde ich kurz aufmalen, was ich mir dabei denke....

Mit Madenimitaten mag ich nicht unbedingt fischen, aber trotzdem danke für die Idee...

Das mit dem Schrotblei verstehe ich nicht so ganz...wenn ich die Korkkugel mit der Ködernadel aufziehe, dann ist die von alleine fest auf der Schnur und bleibt in der Höhe, wo ich die hinziehe...meinst wahrscheinlich nur die Situation, wenn die Korkkugel hin und herrutscht...

Dann brauche ich ja, wenn die Krautschicht meinetwegen 50 cm hoch ist, einfach nur das Vorfach länger wählen (70 cm) und dann bleibt der Haken mit Köder ja drüber...hmm...das klingt auf jeden Fall schon mal gut...werde ich nächstes We auf jeden Fall testen...

Noch mehr Ideen parat?? ^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Noch mehr Ideen parat?? ^^


 

Jo.|supergri

Nimm ein Stück Styropor und pflück es auseinander. Dann bekommst Du unterschiedlich große Styro-Kügelchen. Die kannst Du in jeder Farbe einfärben und hast ganz weiche Auftriebskörper. Musst halt probieren, wieviele von welcher Größe Du mit auf den Haken machst, damit Deine Maden auftreiben. Mit einem kleinen Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach kannst Du bestimmen, wie hoch Dein Köder auftreibt. 
Die Fische stören sich nicht dran.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo.|supergri
> 
> Nimm ein Stück Styropor und pflück es auseinander. Dann bekommst Du unterschiedlich große Styro-Kügelchen. Die kannst Du in jeder Farbe einfärben und hast ganz weiche Auftriebskörper.


 
Kann man auch für einen Euro kaufen


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Kann man auch für einen Euro kaufen


 
Ja klar, kann man aber auch sparen |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auftriebsmontage mit Korkkugeln?*

Ja super...wenn das gut funzt, dann geb ich n Eis aus =)


----------

